# Stay Period for Visitor (class FA 600) too short



## frombelarus (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi Everyone,
My partner just received a 6 months multiple entry tourist visa with No Further stay (Condition 8503). 
Stay Period allowed is 1 month from the date of entry. Which means we have to get in and out of Australia, 5 times to use the 6 months visa. 
This is very short for the intended visit and stay. Is there anyone out there who has any experience in getting that "Stay Period" changed? or any other suggestion.
I am ok with every other condition of the visa (even 8503).

Thanks


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Unfortunately I don't think that's something you can change after the fact. You can do everything in your power to get them to approve a 12-month visitor visa to start with, but once they issue the six month visa, I don't think it's up for negotiation. I've never heard of anyone getting it changed. Hopefully someone else knows for sure.


----------



## frombelarus (Sep 14, 2013)

I think you got it wrong. I don't want to change it to 12 month or anything. I just want to change the period of stay (each time she enters australia is specified to be one month). Then in a month we have to leave the country and come back in ... do this for upto 6 months.
I want that PERIOD OF STAY (1 month) to be changed, not the 6 month visa.
Thanks again


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

frombelarus said:


> I think you got it wrong. I don't want to change it to 12 month or anything. I just want to change the period of stay (each time she enters australia is specified to be one month). Then in a month we have to leave the country and come back in ... do this for upto 6 months.
> I want that PERIOD OF STAY (1 month) to be changed, not the 6 month visa.
> Thanks again


I think you got it wrong. CG was saying that once the visa have been granted, you probably cannot negotiate the terms with DIAC. Anyway, why don't you ring DIAC or go to their office and see whether you can work out a solution?


----------



## shingle (Sep 30, 2012)

if she's your partner why don't you apply for the Partner visa? or maybe you have already.. is she living in a high-risk country? this is usually why you get a short stay- they need to see that she will comply with the conditions of the visa for this period of time- then maybe later you'll get longer stays.


----------



## frombelarus (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks guys. She is from Belarus. She has been to UK and turkey before if that counts. But the issue here is how to get rid of this 1 month condition. We will apply for partner visa in accordance with law and situation in future. But this 1 month situation is stressful time wise and financially. 
If anyone has been in this situation or know a way out it would be really great.

Thanks all again


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I had actually not heard of them ever only allowing people to stay for one month before. I just thought this was a new type of stay period I hadn't heard of. Can you tell us what exactly her visa grant says (minus personal info, of course!)?


----------



## frombelarus (Sep 14, 2013)

Applicant Type Main Applicant
Visa Class Visitor (class FA)
Visa Subclass Visitor (subclass 600)
Visa Subclass Stream Tourist
Client Name Thisis Annoying
Date of Birth 01 Jan 1909
Client ID 12345647492
Visa Grant Number 98376465537836
Visa Grant Date 13 September 2013
Passport Number xy1234567
Must Not Arrive After 13 March 2014
Stay Period 1 month(s) from the date of each arrival
Travel Facility Multiple
Visa Conditions 8503 - NO FURTHER STAY
8101 - NO WORK
8201 - MAXIMUM 3 MONTHS STUDY


----------



## frombelarus (Sep 14, 2013)

I called up immigration and this is what I heard:
Tourist visas come with period of stay .. 1, 3 and 6 months. we were the unfortunate ones to get the 1 month period of stay.
Period of stay are like condition 8503.. it cannot be changed unless hell freezes over.
BUT, when we leave Australia, we can apply another tourist visa (with whatever duration suits the applicant). This new visa will be processed and decided, but if not approved, the older visa is still valid.
That seems to be the silver lining 
Lets hope it works out. It helps someone in future.


----------



## frombelarus (Sep 14, 2013)

I talked to immigration, and they said period of stay is linked to conditions of visa. Which means the period of stay is as tricky to be changed as condition 8503 (no further stay). 
But we can apply for another tourist visa with a longer stay period, and if this new visa is not approved, the old visa is still valid 

Hope it helps someone


----------

